# Altus, OK, Tosca, URGENT



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27202345.81677.270902829586395&type=3&theater


Friends of Saving the PAWS of Altus
***Kennel 62*** 
Female Shepherd

"Tosca"
Found out her real name is "Sadie"

Available: NOW!!! (OS)


<><><><><><><><><><>

Contact details for Adoption / Rescue

580-481-2285

Altus Animal Control Stray/Reclaim Area
2200 Enterprise Drive
Altus, OK 73521


**PLEASE DO NOT CALL ABOUT THIS FURBABY UNLESS YOU ARE GENUINELY WISHING TO ADOPT OR RESCUE.**

If you would like to help us help Tosca, a link to our chipin is here: http://​friendsofaltuspaws.chipin.c​om/altus-kids-in-need


**************************


THE PROCESS FOR ADOPTING, FOSTERING, OR RESCUING:-

1. IMPORTANT: 
All applications MUST go through Animal Control and be approved FIRST. A Federal 501c3 is mandatory to pull from this shelter.

2. Our volunteer will have the animal taken to the vets for vetting and boarding until transport.

3. Animal Control cannot arrange transport for you. 


**************************


PLEASE don't call Animal Control for updates of this animal's status -The page admins will update information as soon as they know anything...

*** Please be aware that we make no guarantees whatsoever as to the health, temperament, mental disposition and training of the dogs and cats at this shelter***


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news on Sadie? (Her real name.) I couldn't find a website for Altus. This is a GASSING facility....
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

She still needs a home, desperately! They are running out of time! Here is the Friends of Saving the Paws of Altus FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/FriendsofAltusPaws . Send them a message ASAP if you can help!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Link says she has been rescued (fine print above her pic.) Hope it's true.....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hooray!


----------

